# Latex et accents



## clampin (14 Février 2006)

Salut,

J'ai installé sur mon imac Latex et Texshop. 

Or je constate que lorsque je compile mon document latex les accents ne sont pas pris en compte. 

Que faut-il ajouté pour que les accents français soient pris en compte ?

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2006)

Page 13 et suivante !


----------



## clampin (14 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Page 13 et suivante !



Merci supermoquette


----------



## FjRond (15 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Page 13 et suivante !


Le code source de ce document est très intéressant. Je l'ai téléchargé, mais je ne trouve plus le lien pour cela.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2006)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Le code source de ce document est très intéressant. Je l'ai téléchargé, mais je ne trouve plus le lien pour cela.


http://www.cuk.ch/articles.php?unique=65

Et tu peux faire un coucou à son auteur il passe parfois sur ce forum


----------



## molgow (15 Février 2006)

Autrement, ces 2 liens c'est la base :
http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/info/lshort/english/lshort.pdf
http://www.grappa.univ-lille3.fr/FAQ-LaTeX/

_
Bon c'est pas tout, mais ma \footnote dans le \caption d'une figure ne veut pas s'afficher correctement 
_


----------



## FjRond (23 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.cuk.ch/articles.php?unique=65
> 
> Et tu peux faire un coucou à son auteur il passe parfois sur ce forum


Avec un peu de retard, merci, et merci à son auteur.


----------

